

Google Ocean: Has Atlantis been found off Africa? - rogercosseboom
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/scienceandtechnology/technology/google/4731313/Google-Ocean-Has-Atlantis-been-found-off-Africa.html

======
spydez
You can't see the grid they're talking about in the article's pic, so here's a
link to it in Google Maps.

[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=31+15%2715.53N+24+15%2730.53W&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=50.777825,66.796875&ie=UTF8&ll=31.255074,-24.257812&spn=3.455865,4.174805&t=h&z=8)

It does look quite artificial compared to the surrounding ocean floor.

------
rogercosseboom
Its striking, but Google now says no.

Here's Google's official denial:

[http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5h3fST...](http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5h3fSTpcQNAKxEGpUbmVXuAEc0MjQ)

~~~
jsdalton
Could the journalist not have spoken with someone at Google prior to
publication of this article? It's just irresponsible journalism that they
clearly did not.

~~~
wlievens
Irresponsible journalism? No such thing!

------
FlorinAndrei
Each street is ~1 mile across. The distance between two successive "streets"
is ~10 miles. The whole "city" is ~100 miles measured on one edge.

I, for one, welcome our new undersea giant overlords.

P.S.: Gmaps is full of artifacts like that. Here's another one, bigger than
Ireland:

[http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=54.188155,-12...](http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=54.188155,-12.98584&spn=4.513794,11.206055&z=7)

------
Spyckie
on another note... why is google ocean the 5th search result on google?

------
moonpolysoft
People see patterns everywhere. See also: the Martian canals.

